# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Good Gun Shop feedback

## GravelBen

After reading a comment on another thread about how people often complain about bad experiences with shops but never mention the good ones, I thought hey why not have a thread about the good ones.

So I'll start off - I've had good service and sharp prices from the following outifts:


Thai's Hunting and Fishing - Timaru

Shooters World - Gore

Centrefire McCarthy's - Dunedin

----------


## GravelBen

Oh, and I also got an absolute ripper of a bargain on a rifle from Sportways via trademe.

----------


## Hayden C

Outdoorsman Headquarters – Rotorua. 

Only place worth going in Rotorua :Wink:

----------


## mikee

Stirling Sports - Richmond.  
James is a good wheeler and dealer, always good value. Don't shop anywhere else anymore.

----------


## ebf

Online shopping - reloaders & workshop innovation

----------


## Proudkiwi

EuroOptics = sensational customer service and pricing.

----------


## RichieRich

Gun Traders - Hamilton
Helpful guys, i wonder down every time i get a WOF and have a chat and discuss guns etc
Can't do big discounts on all items cos they don't buy bulk but sometimes i don't mind paying that little extra knowing its going into a local business not a nationwide chain-store.

Don't get me wrong chain-stores have there place but i'll always go to the little man 1st if i can

RR

----------


## Happy

Always found reasonable advice, good service, good products from Reloaders. Never had any issue at all.
Not sure how the prices compare but most stuff been similar to others.

----------


## Tarrbaby

> Can't do big discounts on all items cos they don't buy bulk but sometimes i don't mind paying that little extra knowing its going into a local business not a nationwide chain-store.RR


Agreed, after having a bad experience "trying" to buy a new rifle from a large franchise I went to Broncos here in Tauranga. Staff went out of their way to help me even though it was late in the day and close to closing. Awesome service right through the process and as a result have stopped purchasing anything through the previous shop and Broncos now get all my business

----------


## tui_man2

NZ Asia company - Nelson
Greg and Jason have been bloody good an fast with vx6 warranty issues, with them been replaced overnight and sorted fast easy to deal with

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Reloaders, also hunting and fishing Naiper I brought a bag and the strap broke off when I got home and used it so took it back without proof of purchase they replaced it straight away didn't even ask

----------


## nick

Gun City chch.best in town

----------


## Maca49

Glenn at Broncos is a great guy to deal with, buffalo Arms USA for harder stuff and magnum Imports. Lastly Gunworks

----------


## Maca49

Oh and Upper Hutt gun shop has some interesting second hand stuff

----------


## puku

Tairei Arms in Mosgiel.

Top service recently from them when I bought a Vortex, EGW rail and Warne rings. First thing that happened the screws were for a remington (in a tikka pack).  So they sourced the correct ones from distributor, these did not fit my rifle either.
So I took the rifle down, they measured the thread and found that the pitch was out by 0.1mm.  And the only way to mount the new scope was with some Optilocks, which Darren shouted the difference.
And when it was getting picked up the zip (which was already damaged) broke when zipping it closed, so they grabbed another one off the shelf at no cost to me.

Top buggers alright!!!

As for other gun shops down here...(wrong thread to comment)

----------


## JUMBO

Hunting and Fishing -Te Rapa-great bunch-very helpfull to us new ones to hunting

----------


## northdude

ive always had good service from wills fishing and firearms on the north shore also fish city north shore are good as well

----------


## jhunt

hamills hastings (now called rivers to rangers) are good. all good guys there!

----------


## scoped

reloaders supplies, Auckland always reliable and ship fast, These guys have the best prices on ALOT of stuff

wilsons hunting Wanganui, sweet deals there too if you ask

mainly hunting wellington always stock plenty of variety and happy to get things in for you

deadeye dicks Levin, heaps of stock and variety and sharp prices on most stuff

----------


## PerazziSC3

shooters supplies christchurch

----------


## Survy

Serious shooters auckland

----------


## camo wsm

Hamills Tauranga good service and deals

----------


## Steveh054

Don't forget ole' grumpy Lindsay at Shooters World in Gore, always a pleasure to do business with and will go the extra mile when required.

----------


## Tristan

hunting and fishing gizzy (the new shop that is) has always served me well,i normally deal with cj or tony, good bunch of guys down there, in the end you do pay a little more than buying it elswhere like online but the service is worth it!

----------


## dedubyah

The guys at Mainly Hunting in Wellington are great to deal with.

----------


## optio

H & F Ashburton good guys & great service

----------


## kiwi39

> The guys at Mainly Hunting in Wellington are great to deal with.


++1

----------


## kiwi39

Reloaders supplies Auckland

----------


## 6mm ackley

Wills hunting and fishing
Got a new toy  they were $300 -$500 cheaper, really prompt e mails  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beetroot

Not a huge fan of HnF in Hamilton, they always seem slightly less helpful than they could be, and talk like they know just a bit more than you do.
I did get a sweet deal from the shop owner on a shotgun a few years back though.

I do most my shopping these days at Reloaders in Auckland, fantastic service and great prices.
They tend to be honest there two as they are willing to tell you not to buy something, or where something can be had cheaper.
I brought a pair of scope rings at 10pm one night and they arrived the next day, I know I'm only two hours away but I was impressed.

Serious shooters is pretty good too.

----------


## Toby

Gunworks, Very happy with em. Great communication, extremely helpful.

----------


## Neckshot

H n F dannevirke bloody good fullas there.although one Guy whenever you ask him to take a rifle out of the rack he always dry fires it himself first and treats it like he's about to buy it:confused: what a random :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Agree Neckshot great service and advice at H&F Dvke

----------


## veitnamcam

If i haven't already said.

Sterling sports richmond nelson.

----------


## mikee

> If i haven't already said.
> 
> Sterling sports richmond nelson.


+1 James is trying to extract more money from my wallet, well he will have suceeded if I can get into the shop.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Sportways Gunshed for nearly 20 years and recently Shooters Supplies. Ballingers in the old days when I was growing up in the South Island.

----------


## Neckshot

> If i haven't already said.
> 
> Sterling sports richmond nelson.


I read that twice so stop repeating your self :Grin:

----------


## POME

Craftys in Hasting is always good. Also started shopping at Action outdoors in Napier. Very good guys in there. :Thumbsup:

----------


## steven

As per EBF, 

Online shopping - reloaders & workshop innovation.

I will add shootingstuff.co.nz, and so far petone gunshop have been fine, but Ive not made a warrantee claim off them yet.

Ive delt with quite a few others, some I dont go back to from choice if only for price, one I might be shortly in a disputes tribunal with, their response to my warrantee claim was disappointing to say the least.

----------


## Dougie

I popped into Mainly Hunting on the weekend, bought some small ticket items but was super impressed with their service.  I loved how every person that walked in was greeted by name.

Plus, they have a 600kg stuffed Grizzly bear that they let me cuddle :-D

----------


## Maca49

Beazzies at xmas? be careful Dougie

----------


## Ryan

> I popped into Mainly Hunting on the weekend, bought some small ticket items but was super impressed with their service.  I loved how every person that walked in was greeted by name.


That's impressive. Suggests that the people are returning customers. Either that or they're mind readers...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> Agreed, after having a bad experience "trying" to buy a new rifle from a large franchise I went to Broncos here in Tauranga. Staff went out of their way to help me even though it was late in the day and close to closing. Awesome service right through the process and as a result have stopped purchasing anything through the previous shop and Broncos now get all my business


is that chain store in bay central by any chance. there service is not so good. have you tried the one near pak n save they are very good and cheaper then Ben. the manager of one used to work for the other vowed he would never work for the other then took customer details and went to the other one, next thing you know pamphlets in the mail from his new job where i had never shopped before.

----------


## 6MMBR

would have to say ryder sports in Kaitaia. They know there stuff.

A big no bloody way on H&F Kaitaia. 
At the end of our big possum contract up there all the boys wanted to shout themselves new toys. 
2 tidy shotguns went across the counter.
The big guy was keen on a Ching chong AR15 that had 2600 on it.
Due to paying cash he was 100 bucks short so offerd 2500 cash ,the guy having just sold us 3k worth of shot guns wouldn't budge on a 100... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> would have to say ryder sports in Kaitaia. They know there stuff.
> 
> A big no bloody way on H&F Kaitaia. 
> At the end of our big possum contract up there all the boys wanted to shout themselves new toys. 
> 2 tidy shotguns went across the counter.
> The big guy was keen on a Ching chong AR15 that had 2600 on it.
> Due to paying cash he was 100 bucks short so offerd 2500 cash ,the guy having just sold us 3k worth of shot guns wouldn't budge on a 100...


I wonder if that is hunt fish franchise policy? Seems a re occurring theam.

----------


## kiwi39

Anyone whose been in business for themselves will know , that the cheapest business you'll ever do, is return business. the only way you get that is by going the extra mile, customer service. 

And 

Remembering, that you're only as good as your last job .., that's what people remember. 

These may sound like platitudes but they are a winning formula for many.

----------


## Maca49

> is that chain store in bay central by any chance. there service is not so good. have you tried the one near pak n save they are very good and cheaper then Ben. the manager of one used to work for the other vowed he would never work for the other then took customer details and went to the other one, next thing you know pamphlets in the mail from his new job where i had never shopped before.


If you need anything picked up, let me know,Happy and I'll shoot gongs with it and check it out then send it on, all at no cost

----------


## kiwi39

So very selfless of you @Maca49 !!


Tim

----------


## 6MMBR

If that is the case i gess it shows they are not in any way interested in helping fellow hunters or fishers out in any way and that it is only about the $$$$$.
Best deal with the small guy.

----------


## mikee

Stirling Sports Richmond stikes again.

 Popped in for a chat on the way home from work.

 Picked up 3 different Browning B725's (Hi Rib trap model, 30 and 32 inch Sporters) and to cut a long story short left with one after my eftpos card magically lept outa my pocket and swiped itself. Can you hear my wallet whining??

 Did take a bit of explaining to the better 1/2 when I got home too.

Bloody James!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mucko

I have always had fantastic service at Hamills Tauranga and Rotorua. if you dont get served straight away its because your in line waiting to pay behind the next guy. they win my money every time.

----------


## Maca49

I'm not picking up from everywhere Mucko,  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tarrbaby

> is that chain store in bay central by any chance. there service is not so good. have you tried the one near pak n save they are very good and cheaper then Ben. the manager of one used to work for the other vowed he would never work for the other then took customer details and went to the other one, next thing you know pamphlets in the mail from his new job where i had never shopped before.


yep sure is. Used to be my go too for ammo and accessories where I knew what I wanted but as soon as I tried to buy a new rifle the service was shocking. Havent been back since

----------


## Toby

Rivers to Ranges in Hastings. Good guys in there, went in last weekend and the guy remembered me in there when we got the 300wsm! Prices are pretty good too scored a $500 stoney creek jacket for 300 on sale

----------


## square1

Serious Shooters in Penrose have been really good to deal with, I haven't detected any condescending crap from them which makes a difference to a novice! Pricing seems fair so far too.

----------


## cambo

I feel the need to give a good shout out to Shooters Supplies on Riccarton Road in CHCH.
Geoff is the new owner and is doing some really good deals.
Service is very good too.
Worth going in and seeing what deal he can do.  :Wink:

----------


## Bernie

> I feel the need to give a good shout out to Shooters Supplies on Riccarton Road in CHCH.
> Geoff is the new owner and is doing some really good deals.
> Service is very good too.
> Worth going in and seeing what deal he can do.


yip I agree with that

----------


## thelivo

> Stirling Sports Richmond stikes again.
> 
>  Popped in for a chat on the way home from work.
> 
>  Picked up 3 different Browning B725's (Hi Rib trap model, 30 and 32 inch Sporters) and to cut a long story short left with one after my eftpos card magically lept outa my pocket and swiped itself. Can you hear my wallet whining??
> 
>  Did take a bit of explaining to the better 1/2 when I got home too.
> 
> Bloody James!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And now I think this is where I am going for my first rig, rather than H&F nelson  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kscott

> Serious Shooters in Penrose have been really good to deal with, I haven't detected any condescending crap from them which makes a difference to a novice!


Don't worry, you will one day  :Grin:

----------


## rogers.270

NZ Asia - dont sell direct

----------


## veitnamcam

> NZ Asia - dont sell direct


Unless your buying lots :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Unless your buying lots



Or know someone who knows someone eh,

----------


## Ruger

Recently I've had some excellent service from Wilson's in Wanganui. Huge range and prices ok. Always up for a yarn.

Which made up for the absolute crap service I got from a certain shop near Levin. I was made to feel like i was a pain in the ass daring to enquire about
a product they are the agents for. The answer to every question I had was "see the website"! 
They'll never see a cent of my money. Optics Zone, here I come!

----------


## thelivo

> And now I think this is where I am going for my first rig, rather than H&F nelson


Yep went in to Stirling Sports Richmod yesterday - didn't speak to James but instead spoke to his dad - even my wife is now convinced that I probably need a hunting rifle AND a .22 to go with it! Awesome  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Yep went in to Stirling Sports Richmod yesterday - didn't speak to James but instead spoke to his dad - even my wife is now convinced that I probably need a hunting rifle AND a .22 to go with it! Awesome


Told Ya, "convincing the wife" is a free service they offer to those in need of it. 

I don't need it luckilly..........., mine just says "buy what you need"......................

If you want to have a try at Clays or Pistol shooting let me know, I can introduce you to lots of shooting sports to help empty your wallet faster (at Richmond Sports of course).

----------


## Happy

> Told Ya, "convincing the wife" is a free service they offer to those in need of it. 
> 
> I don't need it luckilly..........., mine just says "buy what you need"......................
> 
> If you want to have a try at Clays or Pistol shooting let me know, I can introduce you to lots of shooting sports to help empty your wallet faster (at Richmond Sports of course).



 You re a GC Mikee that's a nice offer to another member ..    :Thumbsup: 

 Can you move to the mighty Wakatoo so I can try and get all your guns dirty in the long weekend ?   :Grin:

----------


## thelivo

> Told Ya, "convincing the wife" is a free service they offer to those in need of it. 
> 
> I don't need it luckilly..........., mine just says "buy what you need"......................
> 
> If you want to have a try at Clays or Pistol shooting let me know, I can introduce you to lots of shooting sports to help empty your wallet faster (at Richmond Sports of course).


Hehe thanks. Clays - nah, they don't make good eating. Ducks on the other hand....
Where you based? 
We have a baby due in a week so I won't be doing much in the next couple months but after that i want to fill my freezer with all manner of goodness.

----------


## thelivo

> You re a GC Mikee that's a nice offer to another member ..


Couldn't agree more - much appreciated!

----------


## mikee

> Hehe thanks. Clays - nah, they don't make good eating. Ducks on the other hand....
> Where you based? 
> We have a baby due in a week so I won't be doing much in the next couple months but after that i want to fill my freezer with all manner of goodness.


In Nelson (Richmond) just say the word, you'll end up with a progressive reloading press in no time at all

----------


## steven

Not a Lee loadmaster I hope...

----------


## mikee

> Not a Lee loadmaster I hope...


There is ONLY one progressive brand to buy .................Dillon

----------


## Gibo

> We have a baby due in a week so I won't be doing much in the next couple centuries but after that i want to fill my freezer with all manner of goodness.


Fixed it for ya mate  :Wink:

----------


## thelivo

> In Nelson (Richmond) just say the word, you'll end up with a progressive reloading press in no time at all


hah - thanks! Not really interested in reloading though, just want to make tasty things dead. We are in Golden bay but I'm hearing about a few local hunting spots and will head over to the other side of the hill I am sure.

----------


## thelivo

FAL arrived :-)
Time to go shopping

----------


## grunzter

I've had a good experience with Sportsways Gunshed, Reloaders and GC in Auckland.
A lot of time its the person you are dealing with which makes the transaction fun...

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've always had good experiences with Serious Shooters in Ellerslie. I'm on a first name basis with the guys there and they always look after me and give me a good deal.

The latest was a bought a new torch online from them and one of the guys recognised my name and chucked a note and a free little torch in there too. Choice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Local Hunt @ Fish shop are good buggers even if @Neckshot isn't working on the day. Possum trapper gets his broad head arrows sharpened for free. He also went in to buy a parrie caller but they were out of stock so the good cnut lent him is electronic bird caller. :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

#GravelBen  Never ever get centrefire to do any gunsmithing for you. Never.

----------


## GravelBen

> #GravelBen  Never ever get centrefire to do any gunsmithing for you. Never.


Thanks for the heads-up, though they're not really local to me so I wasn't planning on it. Scored a scope below half price there once though which was nice.

----------


## Dynastar27

i gotta say the hunting & fishing in whakatane has good service and are  pretty helpfull

----------


## Beetroot

I have had bad experiences with Guncity in Auckland and Christchurch, but I placed an online/phone order with a lady in Christchurch and she was very helpful and easy to deal with. 
So she restored some faith in GC to me.

----------


## ebf

Just had some excellent service from Ross at Sportways Gunshed.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hendrik470

Ross is a good guy, he has liberated a lot of $ from my wallet :-)

----------


## tiroatedson

Vern wilsons in te awamutu is not too bad either. Pretty good ammo prices. $7 difference (ie cheaper) on a box of .22 ammo than from a big green 'out there doing it store' . Maybe I shoulda being ' online buying it' (rolls eyes).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Dundee

> Vern wilsons in te awamutu is not too bad either. Pretty good ammo prices. $7 difference (ie cheaper) on a box of .22 ammo than from a big green 'out there doing it store' . Maybe I shoulda being ' online buying it' (rolls eyes).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Are you saying that .22 at the green is $14 for a pack of 50 rounds?

----------


## initiaz

I would recommend Petone gun shop to the Wellintonians. The guy their is very helpful and tries helping you out in all ways. 

I bout my 6.5x55 from there and am buying my ammos and other stuff from there too. I went in there yesterday to get ammo for my weekend trip and started a conversation with him. 

Told him about the problem of standard weaver rings not fitting my scope rail. He asked me describe the rail and upon that he advised that the right rings would be the Parker Hale which is english product..  He even googled it to show me the right one and said he will keep a watch if he finds one too..

Really appreciated his help as that gave me the info to put up here asking fellow memebers if they have spares that they would like to sell. The good news is the @Maca49 has asked me to PM him as he has spare sets..

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-rings-12447/

Cheers

----------


## 308

Recently dealt with Wayne at Magnum Imports in Wgtn -  clear communication, straight talking and went the extra mile sourcing some product on back order-
He'll be seeing more $$ from me in the future

----------


## Maca49

> Recently dealt with Wayne at Magnum Imports in Wgtn -  clear communication, straight talking and went the extra mile sourcing some product on back order-
> He'll be seeing more $$ from me in the future


Tell the bastard to give you his cousins discount! And I'll trawl a bit more business for him! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

He's what I've found

----------


## Dundee

Shit Maca that carpet needs a water :Grin:

----------


## initiaz

> He's what I've found Attachment 20681


Hi Maca that should fit i think but is it 1" or 30mm..

Please PM me the price... n delivery cost...

I will try it and see if sits in well..By the look it should

----------


## Maca49

PM your address and I'll send them down, I think they are 1" I check, it's 1" you want?

----------


## square1

> Don't worry, you will one day


Got it today! They had a good run but it couldn't last forever, right?

----------


## big_foot

Reminded myself why I spend my money at the Outdoorsman this morning, went in to inquire about a box of Barnaul .308 ammo. They didnt have any but getting the sense that I was after a heavy bullet at low price he offered to do me some 180gr hand loads at a very good price. And on top of that was very helpful with some other info I was after, even providing contact details for the people who could help me further.

A lot of retailers wont even give the little guy a second thought but the team at the Outdoorsman have always provided outstanding service, over and above what is asked :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

> Reminded myself why I spend my money at the Outdoorsman this morning, went in to inquire about a box of Barnaul .308 ammo. They didnt have any but getting the sense that I was after a heavy bullet at low price he offered to do me some 180gr hand loads at a very good price. And on top of that was very helpful with some other info I was after, even providing contact details for the people who could help me further.
> 
> A lot of retailers wont even give the little guy a second thought but the team at the Outdoorsman have always provided outstanding service, over and above what is asked


Good service makes a good business. And the best part is it doesnt cost you a cent. I'll always give my money to somone who makes me feel welcome even if it costs me a little more. 
Invest a little time in your clients/customers, and they will invest cash in you...

----------


## jakesae101

Just like to put one in for Digit  at NZ ar15 for putting up with my many email questions and then all my questions yesterday . Got the rifle at a great price and a scope with a free mount and my friend got some bits also .

We got the rifle to the range and after 10 rounds and cleaning inbetween to sight we achived 1 moa group and 1 sub moa group @ 100M needless to say im very happy

----------


## Ryan

Stopped by Reloaders en route back from a friend's place and arrived at 1235 as they were closing the doors. In my sinus infected addled state I mistook them for customers and forgot that they close at 1200.

Anyway as I alighted the vehicle, I was greeted with a "what are you after mate?" Told them i was after some x39 and we popped inside and concluded the transaction and i thanked him.

Most stores would have been "sorry we are closed". Another reason why I continue to be a customer of theirs.

----------


## tiroatedson

Nah Dundee it was $25 for a hundy pk of cci's and $18 at verns....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## PERRISCICABA

My opinion about best gun shop is, the one who don't only focus in the profit. However few of the following are all about profit they also offer me a great costumer service when I need it.
Wilhelm Arms and Optics ChCh, Reloaders Akl, Gunworks ChCh, Hamils Wanaka, Huntin and Fishin NZ Cromwell.
So here is my 50cent.

----------


## Nick-D

Every one is out to make a profit man, I sure as shit dont work for free. Good service is one of the best ways to add value to a retail business. 
It doesnt cost you a cent, and people will always come back to a place where they feel welcome.

----------


## Toby

Workshop innovations

Emailed asking about how I can pay as I don't do credit cards and stuff and didn't see an online banking option. He emailed back within 20min told me what one to choose. Done and dusted. Here 2 days after I asked how to pay. Packed really well and came with some jelly beans.

Good stuff.

----------


## Shearer

> Workshop innovations
> 
> Emailed asking about how I can pay as I don't do credit cards and stuff and didn't see an online banking option. He emailed back within 20min told me what one to choose. Done and dusted. Here 2 days after I asked how to pay. Packed really well and came with some jelly beans.
> 
> Good stuff.


Wasn't sent with Fastway then @Toby.

----------


## Toby

> Wasn't sent with Fastway then @Toby.


Actually it was haha. They still suck shit pretty they lost my dies now

----------


## Ryan

Gun City AKL

I pulled in there last Friday on my way down to "Toe paw", only because they had all the gear I wanted at one location and it was also closest to motorway on/off ramp. Bought some ammunition, a head lamp and a utility knife. Entered the store and gave the salesman specific details on the products I wanted.

They didn't have the knife I wanted so showed me three other knives which were between 3 and 5 times the price of the one that I was after. I can't really fault him for trying to upsell me, he is a salesman after all but I ignored the ones on offer and pointed out a Cold Steel Outdoorsman instead.

All in all the guy's attitude was great - friendly, efficient and didn't try pursue the upsell when I said "no". Gave me a bit of a discount on all the gear too.

----------


## 308

Chris at Competition Guns

Dude is fast, clear and straight up

----------


## tiroatedson

Vern Wilsons in te awamutu gets another tick cos they fixed up my wife's scope mounts after rifle had being purchased new from the big green. He also got rifle threaded through him and bought a suppressor from them as well instead of buying of the net. Will be going there tommorrow to buy some ammo for the kids to practise to get ready for the Arohena School Hunt next weekend. If weather is not too rough will have a play wifeys 17 hmr to get it dialed in a bit better for 100 metres.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

Action Outdoors (HB Marine ) Napier

Craftys, Hastings

Good old fashioned service

----------


## Toby

+1 for action outdoors.

Not too sure about craftys though...

----------


## kidmac42

Stue and Ellen at otago sports depot in Alexandra have always taken great care of me and helped immensely with good advice, service and general freindlyness as well as good prices on weapons and reloading gear. Also Larry at h&f Cromwell is a top bloke too

----------


## 308

I'm in the market for some gear-

Reloaders  - fast, professional, helpful, would happily buy from again
Workshop Innovations - replied to question really quick - very clear and good service
Shooters Supplies - used their online enquiry form and I haven't heard dick for 3or4 days

----------


## marky123

> I'm in the market for some gear-
> 
> Reloaders  - fast, professional, helpful, would happily buy from again
> Workshop Innovations - replied to question really quick - very clear and good service
> Shooters Supplies - used their online enquiry form and I haven't heard dick for 3or4 days


try the guy at rotorua he's better

----------


## 260rem

The boys at Oamaru Sports and Outdoors are a great bunch of blokes to deal with

----------


## von tempsky fan

Hamils Tauranga is great Stacey and Marcus will always go out of their way and they make a mean cuppa, also Alan at Whakatane H&F is a good bugger that Always gives me a good deal.

----------


## Dougie

> Action Outdoors (HB Marine ) Napier
> 
> Craftys, Hastings
> 
> Good old fashioned service


Went in there the other day (action), very disappointed  :Sad:  Might give Craftys a whirl, is there anywhere else in Napier/Hastings that the staff members will actually speak to me and want to jack up some deals for free advertising for their shop? Don't really want to support H&F, interested in a family owned business if possible. 

I miss my Mainly Hunting in Wellington  :Oh Noes:

----------


## GWH

> Went in there the other day (action), very disappointed  Might give Craftys a whirl, is there anywhere else in Napier/Hastings that the staff members will actually speak to me and want to jack up some deals for free advertising for their shop? Don't really want to support H&F, interested in a family owned business if possible. 
> 
> I miss my Mainly Hunting in Wellington


Who did you speak with there? I know the owners, most the staff there are normally pretty good eh. I know 3 of them. 

The business has been sold and new local owner takes over Dec 1

----------


## Gibo

> Went in there the other day (action), very disappointed  Might give Craftys a whirl, is there anywhere else in Napier/Hastings that the staff members will actually speak to me and want to jack up some deals for free advertising for their shop? Don't really want to support H&F, interested in a family owned business if possible. 
> 
> I miss my Mainly Hunting in Wellington


Did you go there for help or to try and get a deal? Normally takes a bit of time for a shop to see you as a regular loyal customer.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Went in there the other day (action), very disappointed  Might give Craftys a whirl, is there anywhere else in Napier/Hastings that the staff members will actually speak to me and want to jack up some deals for free advertising for their shop? Don't really want to support H&F, interested in a family owned business if possible. 
> 
> I miss my Mainly Hunting in Wellington


Did I just read that?? 

Doesnt sound like free advertising if they have to jack up a deal!

----------


## Happy

> Did I just read that?? 
> 
> Doesnt sound like free advertising if they have to jack up a deal!


Its not fair.. Honestly I ve shot so many fallow with Belmonts 130 Gr 308 HP ammo they should be bloody giving it to me... bet Melissa Bachman would blimmin get it free..

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Its not fair.. Honestly I ve shot so many fallow with Belmonts 130 Gr 308 HP ammo they should be bloody giving it to me... bet Melissa Bachman would blimmin get it free..


I would give melissa something for free as well happy!

----------


## Scouser

> I would give melissa something for free as well happy!


Herpes....?

----------


## J.T

> Went in there the other day (action), very disappointed  Might give Craftys a whirl, is there anywhere else in Napier/Hastings that the staff members will actually speak to me and want to jack up some deals for free advertising for their shop? Don't really want to support H&F, interested in a family owned business if possible. 
> 
> I miss my Mainly Hunting in Wellington


You are kidding me arnt you?.
Tantrum much!don't worry about H n F as they have plenty of good genuine buggers to help them out not that they really need it.don't hassle rivers to ranges either that shop has a good Rep that dosnt need tainting  :Have A Nice Day: 

Jase

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Herpes....?


Something around the mouth but not herpes!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Herpes....?


if that's what she wanted i would go and get it to give her  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## J.T

> if that's what she wanted i would go and get it to give her 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I've built up an immunity to most std's so I'd have to lie to her :Grin:

----------


## Rapper T

Shooters Supplies in Christchurch has a new owner as of a few months back, the best service of any gun shop in Christchurch, selection and they'll beat any price on any item! 10/10 for selection, price, service and knowledge. With an onhand gunsmith, they'll help source a huge range of parts, have an unmatched knowledge of the majority of all munitions and firearms and a 30 year history. Shooters Supplies FTW and over Gun City anyday. Down Riccarton Road, head there ahead of other gun shops in Christchurch for gun related buys and help, some great guys up in there and they have a new website at shooterssupplies.co.nz.

----------


## Dougie

> Did you go there for help or to try and get a deal? Normally takes a bit of time for a shop to see you as a regular loyal customer.


I went there to jack up free advertising for THEM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

Argh my posts are obviously not coming across well. 

I want a shop to support here and plug in the magazine, FB etc in return for providing an address I can get things posted to (so people don't know my personal address). That's it. 

I didn't want anything free, I don't think I'm important, I don't want to be Melissa Bachman, I simply miss the guys at my old local who remembered my name and I was happy to recommend as an awesome shop for newbies to go to, because they are an awesome shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Magless

> Argh my posts are obviously not coming across well. 
> 
> I want a shop to support here and plug in the magazine, FB etc in return for providing an address I can get things posted to (so people don't know my personal address). That's it. 
> 
> I didn't want anything free, I don't think I'm important, I don't want to be Melissa Bachman, I simply miss the guys at my old local who remembered my name and I was happy to recommend as an awesome shop for newbies to go to, because they are an awesome shop. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try action outdoors again or rivers to ranges :Have A Nice Day: 
Craftys is well past it IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Try action outdoors again or rivers to ranges
> Craftys is well past it IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rogee I'll pop in again some time and give a second go. 

And to clear it up for Neckshot, I wasn't bagging anyone. I have my honest experience and my honest intentions. I'd like a "little guy" shop as my regular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Who did you speak with there? I know the owners, most the staff there are normally pretty good eh. I know 3 of them. 
> 
> The business has been sold and new local owner takes over Dec 1


South African guy. I had to pin him down to talk, with eye contact and "Gidday", picking up stuff going to the counter and I still couldn't get anyone to speak to me. 

I asked, "do you not sell magazines here?" And he grunted a no, I said "oh. I write for NZO and I wanted to provide some free advertising of a shop in return for getting things posted here" another grunt, looking at the floor, I gave up at that point. No suggestion of who I could go to instead like who the manager or owner was to talk to. I bought my item and left in awkward silence. 

I'm not trying to say I'm a big headed be all and end all. 

What I loved about Mainly Hunting was the genuine love and enthusiasm of the outdoors and passion to get people onto things. They were always honest and helpful and excited. I was hoping for a similar thing in HB. Perhaps it was a bad day for this chap. I might give it another go but the mag may well say no anyway seeing as they don't sell any magazines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> Shooters Supplies in Christchurch has a new owner as of a few months back, the best service of any gun shop in Christchurch, selection and they'll beat any price on any item! 10/10 for selection, price, service and knowledge. With an onhand gunsmith, they'll help source a huge range of parts, have an unmatched knowledge of the majority of all munitions and firearms and a 30 year history. Shooters Supplies FTW and over Gun City anyday. Down Riccarton Road, head there ahead of other gun shops in Christchurch for gun related buys and help, some great guys up in there and they have a new website at shooterssupplies.co.nz.


Let me guess, you work there?  :ORLY:

----------


## 308

And they closed down, final day today





> What I loved about Mainly Hunting was the genuine love and enthusiasm of the outdoors and passion to get people onto things. They were always honest and helpful and excited. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> And they closed down, final day today


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat????  :O O:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## 308

It's true
All they'd tell me is that the owner pulled the plug

As best I can tell the internet is the main competitor, not that bunch of spankcarrots down the road who took over the old Hamills - look around, there's a plethora of online firearm importers in this country.
It's part of a wider picture for bricks and mortar retail in general - talk of womens' fashion shops charging women to try on dresses because they size it in the shop then order it online. Used bookstores throwing out people using handheld scanners to match their prices against ebay and the like to see if it's worth buying the book and reselling it for profit, we've all heard the stories - retail is a hard slog

Moritz the gunsmith has gone to NZ Ammunition Co in Upper Hutt and when I asked the boys what they were doing they assured me they were gonna be male prostitutes - cheerful as ever..










> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat????

----------


## Dougie

> It's true
> All they'd tell me is that the owner pulled the plug
> 
> As best I can tell the internet is the main competitor, not that bunch of spankcarrots down the road who took over the old Hamills - look around, there's a plethora of online firearm importers in this country.
> It's part of a wider picture for bricks and mortar retail in general - talk of womens' fashion shops charging women to try on dresses because they size it in the shop then order it online. Used bookstores throwing out people using handheld scanners to match their prices against ebay and the like to see if it's worth buying the book and reselling it for profit, we've all heard the stories - retail is a hard slog
> 
> Moritz the gunsmith has gone to NZ Ammunition Co in Upper Hutt and when I asked the boys what they were doing they assured me they were gonna be male prostitutes - cheerful as ever..


Ah, well that's a shame but I can totally understand it. You're 100% correct about Retail being a bloody hard business these days. 

I hope to see the guys kicking around, I near hugged them when I saw them at the Sika Show! That gunsmith is hard case crack up. All the best to them all.

----------


## Happy

And everyone keep shopping online just to save a buck   In 10 or even 5 yrs you lol have no gun shops in NZ.  Except the ones you do not want to visit   Its comin folks

----------


## Gibo

> I went there to jack up free advertising for THEM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good. Bit more context needed  :Wink:

----------


## scoped

New manager at mainly hunting I found useless and a bit arrogant. in fact I went to gun city instead and dare I say it for the first time in a bloody long time they had everything I wanted without having to get it ordered in and prices seemed relatively competitive.

And dougie I'm not surprised they went helpful they might of been intimidated for all you know. Did you ask to talk to the manager? I get the impression gun shops don't like being a courier service unless there's something in it for them

----------


## Dundee

I am happy here with H&F they even get my name and address right. :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Marty Henry

So you have one of those remmy bucket o bullets bullets left, better get another one page 154

----------


## GWH

> South African guy. I had to pin him down to talk, with eye contact and "Gidday", picking up stuff going to the counter and I still couldn't get anyone to speak to me. 
> 
> I asked, "do you not sell magazines here?" And he grunted a no, I said "oh. I write for NZO and I wanted to provide some free advertising of a shop in return for getting things posted here" another grunt, looking at the floor, I gave up at that point. No suggestion of who I could go to instead like who the manager or owner was to talk to. I bought my item and left in awkward silence. 
> 
> I'm not trying to say I'm a big headed be all and end all. 
> 
> What I loved about Mainly Hunting was the genuine love and enthusiasm of the outdoors and passion to get people onto things. They were always honest and helpful and excited. I was hoping for a similar thing in HB. Perhaps it was a bad day for this chap. I might give it another go but the mag may well say no anyway seeing as they don't sell any magazines. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats Mark, hes actually a bloody good guy and very knowledgeable with all things firearms and hunting.

Unfortunately with the sale of the business some of them be loosing there jobs. So staff morale may not be at a record high.

Once again, its all about context and knowing the bigger picture.

----------


## Kscott

> Shooters Supplies in Christchurch has a new owner as of a few months back, the best service of any gun shop in Christchurch, selection and they'll beat any price on any item! 10/10 for selection, price, service and knowledge. With an onhand gunsmith, they'll help source a huge range of parts, have an unmatched knowledge of the majority of all munitions and firearms and a 30 year history. Shooters Supplies FTW and over Gun City anyday. Down Riccarton Road, head there ahead of other gun shops in Christchurch for gun related buys and help, some great guys up in there and they have a new website at shooterssupplies.co.nz.


lol, probably shouldn't have the staff sign up here just to write positive reviews  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I am happy here with H&F they even get my name and address right.
> Attachment 31357


Anyone could work out that you are at 22 Rimfire Road Dundee.   Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Digit

> It's true
> All they'd tell me is that the owner pulled the plug
> 
> As best I can tell the internet is the main competitor, not that bunch of spankcarrots down the road who took over the old Hamills - look around, there's a plethora of online firearm importers in this country.
> It's part of a wider picture for bricks and mortar retail in general - talk of womens' fashion shops charging women to try on dresses because they size it in the shop then order it online. Used bookstores throwing out people using handheld scanners to match their prices against ebay and the like to see if it's worth buying the book and reselling it for profit, we've all heard the stories - retail is a hard slog
> 
> Moritz the gunsmith has gone to NZ Ammunition Co in Upper Hutt and when I asked the boys what they were doing they assured me they were gonna be male prostitutes - cheerful as ever..


Im not surprised Mainly Hunting went out of business. No foot/car traffic and not open in the weekends except Saturday morning. Thats a formula for failure straight away. Its a pity as they were by far the most interesting gun store in Wellington. We look at opening a bricks and mortar every few months but the figures never work out, nor the lifestyle.

----------


## shift14

My phone call log shows I rang Dead Eye Dicks at 1549 yesty and ordered a Slik Carbon Tripod and ball head.

Delivered 1221 today  :Thumbsup:   great service thank you.

B

----------


## grunzter

...I have had two very good experiences in as many weeks with Serious Shooters in Auckland. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> My phone call log shows I rang Dead Eye Dicks at 1549 yesty and ordered a Slik Carbon Tripod and ball head.
> 
> Delivered 1221 today   great service thank you.
> 
> B


I thought those crazy ball heads had been chased out of town way back?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## shift14

> crazy ball head ?


FYM, I resemble that remark  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> FYM, I resemble that remark


Same  :Wink:

----------


## Happy

> If Im at a gunshop for the 1st time I tend to give them a bit of leeway . Seems that you have to prove your not a dickhead , tire kicking  know all  waist of time before you get "noticed". I have seen ( and had to wait till they had finished ) some absolute wankers inflicting them selves upon the staff , there is a big difference between discussing a pertinent issue with a staff member ,( and possibly purchasing the solution )  and wanking on about how good you are , moaning about the price and  how everything the shop have is shit and everything  they have is world class............................... but I will never set foot in Elio's again .....dunno who he was but Fuck him ! I had to chase him round the shop and corner him  to even start the sale process  , asked for a cobra sling  , saw the price and realised I might just have enough for the 2nd hand steel Brno#2 mag I had spied in the cabinet  , when I asked about it he just walked off in mid conversation..... I thought he was getting the mag  but no , he just fucked off .
>  I hear what you are saying, Happy , but if I get treated like shit for no good reason I don't go back ..... ever  , I have yet to receive anything but good service  when buying gun/hunting related  products on line


 @hamsav. Local shop told me at their last conference (it's a franchise) they got told a survey of NZ Couriers two years ago said around 30% deliveries to houses. Now it's 50 something so it's all changed   Where it ends dunno. I did ask what their new strategy to get folks back was and there was no answer. its gotta be hard at least he owns the building

----------


## smidey

Hamills Tauranga. Stacey is a top bloke. Gave me great advice and price & service was excellent. Love my Vortex Dimondback.

----------


## Penny's walker

As a newbie to the gun club and hunting in general, would give a big thumbs up too Scott and team at Allan Millers H&F Dunedin.
Set me up and felt confident with all the advice.  Centrefire McCarthy's helpful too in advice. Other local shop with good rep didn't even say hello, guess they didn't need my type in there

----------


## stumpy

heres a question , and don't say google it .... is there a list of all of NZ gunshops , firearm related etc out there? ... like above , I have never heard of centrefire mcCarthys , so looked it up .... same with workshop innovations .... there seems to be way more out there that is not mentioned , or some of you guys drop names of people like im meant to know who the hell they are ....and where they work , .... is there a register somewhere ? or is it just knowledge ? yes I could buy magazines that have them advertised , but which mags have all the names in ..... ?

----------


## Survy

@stumpy, I usually find the small guys when I do a search online for a product, hence I stumbled across workshop innovations.
A register though does sound goodly good.

----------


## Kscott

Perhaps a sticky thread here with a list ?

----------


## Dougie

Well blow me, retailers have made me eat my words lately  :ORLY: 

Yesterday I went out on the hunt for a rifle for my mate (who shot his first deer with Black Beauty). He has limited experience with firearms and has always just been shooting with whatever we have lying around the place. He decided he wanted his FAL and off we went to get him a rifle!!!

First stop - Rivers to Ranges in Hastings.
I'd not been there before yesterday. Immaculate shop, friendly staff and man the knowledge base by all in there was awesome!! They were very accommodating of me barking "get this!" "yep that one down too!" "can we hold that one as well?!" They were very sporting with setting up a good deal and I thought we wouldn't find anything better than that on our travels.

Second stop - Crafty's.
This has kind of been my local. As always, good buggers happy to have a laugh and poke fun at each other. Limited range but happy to order anything. Good, honest retail.

Third stop - Action in Napier
I was amazed! Busy shop, happy people, much more stock and better lay out than last time I was in. We were greeted by a smiling chap that was very honest about scope selection and when he didn't know something, he just asked someone who did. No bullshit. Just wicked service and again an awesome deal!!! I was blown away and very happy. The shop was buzzing too which was great to see.

Last stop - Hunting and Fishing Napier
Again - busy as!!! We marched straight up to Wolly and he sorted us out immediately. I couldn't believe the deal on the shelf and that was before our little haggling session. The extent of his service was awesome. We even got showed up to the staff room to test some scopes in real light conditions! I didn't think these shops would be so competitive to be honest.

My friend ended up buying his package from Hunting and Fishing and the cack handed shooter will be slaying deer in a couple weeks when his rifle arrives  :Cool: 

I'm super excited for him and also smiling from the awesome service we had from all these shops.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scottishkiwi

Gun city welly and hunting and fishing in lower hutt  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

as a matter of interest i have in my possession a damascus 12g sxs shotty that belonged to my great great grandad -supplied by w&m carthy(now centrefire carthy) dunedin sometime n the   mid 1800s,whilst my ancestors were on the otago goldfields ,and before they eventually migrated to and settled on the westcoast. 
me -in chch i generally shop @guncity usually for a specific product.problem solving -serious shooters andy mayberry ,geoff &co -bloody knowledgeable and great service.
 I do periodically go to tower junctionH&F,but i only deal with grant boyd if i can help it,a result of some very highpressure salesman tactics and misquotes by other well known staff a few years back.also i had a couple of unpleasant encounters with a certain high profile "birdman"who up till recently frequented H&F. the town H&F -i vist occasionally -impressions are good blokes who seem to know their stuff.

----------


## marky123

Gunworks are the biz!
I ordered 200 223 projectiles yesterday about 0900.My order was taken,paid for and a despatch number given on the phone and they were on the doorstep at 0800 this morning.Big thumbs up Gunworks.
MARK

----------


## 1justin

gunworks i find are really good even tho i have only really got gun smithing work done there,  when i went to pick up my ar15 that i got a can on last time i was there was chating to him about what other calibers ya can get in ar15(wasting his machine time in the middle of the day) and he said he had some cheap planking bullets and said i could borrow his reloading gear if i wanting to make up some sub rounds up at the shop, hard to beat

----------

